# Main Battle Tank



## Lerouxxx (4 Jun 2011)

First of all, I'm from quebec but i'm "supposed" to be bilingual !   It is a possibility that i make mistakes or word that you don't understand.

I know that canadian armour regiments are equip by Leopard and Coyote, and I also know that before Afghanistan mission, DND decide to change our Leos bye wheeled tank like LAVIII, but have they change idea? 

I'll maybe join the force next year (my parents wants me to finish the CEGEP) and Armour is very appealing for me but I dont like the coyote, my passion is "a true tank". I read somewhere that praticly all mbt are in west area (like in LdSH (RC)) but I also know that 12rbc had a mbt squadron. 

-I wanna know if canadian force will gets more MBT or it will stay like that?
-Do you know how many tank 12rbc gets, and if other sqdn of MBT will be add?
-Will canadian force will change their coyote bye other recce tracted vehicle?

What I wrote seems to be confused, sorry. I UNDERSTAND VERY WELL WHAT YOU WROTE ON THIS SITE WEB! So you can speak normaly, i'm better to read english that writing text


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Jun 2011)

1) Use the Search Function

2) Use the Search Function

3) TAPV


----------



## patt (27 Nov 2011)

Lerouxxx said:
			
		

> First of all, I'm from quebec but i'm "supposed" to be bilingual !   It is a possibility that i make mistakes or word that you don't understand.
> 
> I know that canadian armour regiments are equip by Leopard and Coyote, and I also know that before Afghanistan mission, DND decide to change our Leos bye wheeled tank like LAVIII, but have they change idea?
> 
> ...



From what we were told was that 12rbc will be going to C sqn RCD in gagetown to fill in spots for our leo sqn.


----------



## Franko (27 Nov 2011)

Xfire said:
			
		

> From what we were told was that 12rbc will be going to C sqn RCD in gagetown to fill in spots for our leo sqn.



It's a Dragoon Sqn and the 12 RBC troops will be rebadging to RCD later. The 12 RBC will have 2 troops worth allocated and the spots are already given to existing soldiers from the 12 RBC.

The leadership (OC/2IC/BC/SSM) will be on a rotation between the two Regiments but the troops will not change.

Have fun in Valcartier in your Coyote.

Regards


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (27 Nov 2011)

Would those two troops of 12 RBC soldiers have 12 RBC troop leaders or is there a possibility that there leadership could be RCD as well?


----------



## Franko (27 Nov 2011)

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> Would those two troops of 12 RBC soldiers have 12 RBC troop leaders or is there a possibility that there leadership could be RCD as well?



12 RBC.


----------

